# صور للقديس والشهيد العظيم أبانوب النهيســى



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

صور للقديس العظيم والشهيد أبانوب
​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 







​​​​​​*

*​
*

*​​​​​*


*
​
*

*​​​​​



​


​​​​​

​​​



​​​​​​

​​​​

​​​​

​​​​​​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

*



**





*











جسد القديس أبانوب








الــــ 8000 شهيد 





أجسد الــ 8000 شهيد
أستشهدوا مع
القديس أبانوب







كنيسه الشهيد أبانوب

 

كتبت: ميرفت عياد  
مدينة سمنود هي إحدى مراكز محافظة الغربية، وكانت عاصمة الأسرة الثالثة  لمصر القديمة، حيث كان اسمها "ثب نثر" ولا يزال بها العديد من الآثار  الباقية إلى الآن، وتعد سمنود إحدى محطات العائلة المقدسة، حيث عبرت نهر  النيل من "منية سمنود" إلى "مدينة سمنود" بوسط الدلتا، حيث استقبلهم الشعب  بترحاب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كبير،  ومازالت بالكنيسة إلى الآن الأدوات التي كانت تستخدمها السيدة العذراء،  منها إناء كبير كانت تستخدمه في العجين، كما يوجد أيضًا بئر الماء الذي  باركه السيد المسيح بنفسه، ولأهمية هذه الكنيسة من الناحية الروحية  والأثرية، تقدمت الكنيسة بطلب إلى المجلس الأعلى للآثار لترميمها، حيث تمت  الموافقة منذ عام 2003 على ترميمها على نفقة الكنيسة وتحت إشراف المجلس  الأعلى للآثار.
وقد بدأت أعمال الترميم عام 2005، وشمل ذلك التدعيم الإنشائي للمباني،  وتثبيت الجدران من كل جهة، وعزل الأسطح لحمايتها من العوامل الجوية،  ومعالجة الشروخ الموجودة بالمباني والقباب، وتغيير تيجان الأعمدة الرخامية،  واستبدال جميع الأعمال الخشبية بالكنيسة، هذا إلى جانب الترميم الدقيق  للعناصر الآثرية والزخرفية والأيقونات.





 مقصورة كبيرة لأجساد القديسين
وتقع الكنيسة في الجهة الشرقية بشارع سعد زغلول، ويوجد على يسار الفناء  الخارجي مكتبة خاصة بالكنيسة، ويوجد سلم وسط الكنيسة يؤدي إلى الدور الثاني  المخصص للسيدات، أما المعمودية، فتقع في طرف الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية  للكنيسة، وتخطيط الكنيسة من الداخل على الطراز البيزنطي، ويعتمد على ثلاثة  أروقة طويلة محملة على ثلاثة أعمدة رخامية، ويوجد ثلاثة هياكل في الجهة  الشرقية أمامها حجاب خشبي يطل على الكنيسة من الداخل وهو مزخرف بالصليب  ومطعم بالعاج، ويعلوه صف من الأيقونات تضم عشرين قسيسًا يتوسطهم أيقونة  السيد المسيح والعشاء الأخير، وبالكنيسة ثلاثة هياكل، الأوسط منها والجنوبي  يحمل اسم الشهيد أبانوب، والشمالي يحمل اسم السيدة العذراء، كما يوجد  بالكنيسة مقصورة كبيرة من الخشب تتوسطها صورة للقديس أبانوب وتحمل أربعة  أنابيب إحداهما بداخلها جسده أما الباقي فيحمل أجساد 8000 شهيد، هم مجموعة  شهداء سمنود الذين نالوا إكليل الشهادة في يوم واحد.

في هذه المدينة سيكون بيعة على اسمي 



 يرجع  تاريخ الكنيسة إلى أيام مرور العائلة المقدسة في سمنود، حيث يذكر أن السيد  المسيح وهو طفل أثناء وجوده في المدينة قد أقام ميتًا، كما أخبر والدته  أنه سيُقام في هذه المدينة بيعة على اسمي واسمك، والمعروف تاريخيًا أن هذه  الكنيسة كانت تعرف باسم السيدة العذراء، ولما جاء جسد القديس أبانوب إلى  سمنود وضع في الكنيسة أضيف اسمه إليها، وهذه هي الكنيسة الوحيدة التي تحمل  اسمه في مصر، وبالكنيسة البئر المقدس والماجور الذي عجنت فيه السيدة  العذراء ومنهما تحدث العديد من المعجزات.

أبانوب يسفك دمه على اسم المسيح 
والجدير بالذكر أن القديس أبانوب ولد من أبوين طاهرين، ولما بلغ من العمر  اثنتي عشرة سنة كان دقلديانوس قد اعلن اضطهاد المسيحيين، فأراد أبانوب أن  يسفك دمه على اسم المسيح، فوزع كل أموال والده وذهب إلى سمنود ماشيًا على  شاطئ البحر واعترف أمام الوالي باسم السيد المسيح، فعذبه عذابًا شديدًا ثم  صلبه على صاري سفينته منكس الراس، فأنزل ملاك الرب القديس أبانوب، ثم هبت  رياح شديدة أسرعت بالسفينة إلى أتريب وهناك اعترف الجند بالمسيح ونالوا  إكيل الشهادة مما أثار والي "أتريب" الذي أمعن في تعذيب القديس أبانوب ثم  أرسله إلى الأسكندرية وهناك عذب حتى أسلم الروح ونال إكليل الشهادة، وقد تم  نقل جسده إلى كنيسة العذراء والشهيد أبانوب بسمنود.
​


----------



## روني 10 (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي الصور


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2011)

بركه صلاته معانا امين 

مشكور يا استاذ 

الرب يبارك مجهودك ​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

روني 10 قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي الصور


شكرا أخى الغالى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> بركه صلاته معانا امين
> 
> مشكور يا استاذ
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك ​


آمين
ومعاكم
شكرا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

+ بركة صلواته تكون معانا آمين +


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي اروحله قريب تاني*
*بركه صلواته تكون معانا كلنا*
*شكرا ليك استاذي الغالي*​


----------

